# D. Shostakovich Prelude & Fugue No. 1 in C major op. 87



## arrigatolt (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello there,

I would like to hear your opinions about a recording of this piece. Any comments (criticism etc.) are appreciated.
Thank you for your time and comments. They will help me evolve as a musician and beyond! Here is the link:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds very good to me. ;~)

Not that I am very knowledgeable in piano playing but I would say my main criticism is that it sounds a little harsh. Not sure if that is the recording or the instrument or that you "attack" the notes a little too much. Keep at it.


----------



## arrigatolt (Feb 8, 2012)

I hear exactly the same thing, it shocked me though a little. But the listener "in live" told that, the recording is 30% of what was in live performance. Thank you for your opinion!


----------

